# Pumptracks sind ein super Fahrtechniktraining



## Marc B (9. August 2010)

_Den Artikel dazu findet ihr hier im IBC-Forum_:

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6812078*

Und in der heute erschienenden McFit-Zeitschrift ist ein Artikel von mir dazu drin, quasi für alle Nicht-Biker, die das Thema noch nicht kennen. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12971116"]Biken im Pumptrack: Gewusst wie mit Roger Rinderknecht on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. August 2010)

So ein lustiger Dialekt :-D

Sehr schöner Beitrag und gut anschaulich =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ti_dude (27. August 2010)

anstrengend dem zu zu hören bzw zu verstehen....
aber cooler typ schöner fahrstill ^^ geiler pumptrack!


----------



## NeverEnough (27. August 2010)

ich hätte gerne ein pumptrack im garten und dazu kleine double!
richtig gutes video, ist aber echt anstrengend im zu zu hören..


----------



## sap (28. August 2010)

pf, immer diese nordlichter...jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an, den kann man doch voll gut verstehen...gut, von hier aus is quasi alles norden


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (28. August 2010)

sap schrieb:


> pf, immer diese nordlichter...jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an, den kann man doch voll gut verstehen...gut, von hier aus is quasi alles norden



Ich bin ausm Pott und verstehe es trotzdem sehr gut und ohne Anstrengung. Aber ich mag auch Bairisch, Österreichisch und Schwyzerdütsch sehr =)


----------



## ti_dude (29. August 2010)

komme auch aus dem pott alten! ^^


----------



## kevin5 (4. September 2010)

also die pumptrack iis genial ich wargestern da uns mus sagen es lohn sich auf jdeen hinzufahren macht echt richtig spaas


----------



## 3xA (5. September 2010)

Es ist echt geil so eine Pumptrack in der nähe zu haben!


----------



## oBATMANo (5. September 2010)

hab meinen eigenen vor meiner Haustüre


----------



## Marc B (31. März 2011)

Gut zum warmfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (1. April 2011)

Wow, der Track sieht sehr clean aus.
Ist zwar schwer zu beurteilen, aber ich denke die Oberfläche wurde zementiert?
Sieht für mich aus wie feinkörniger Betonkies, der mit wenig Zement als wasserdurchlässige Magerbetonschicht aufgelegt wurde.
Weiss von Euch jemand mehr?

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## crankowitz (1. April 2011)

Pumptracks gehören immer mehr zum "guten ton", zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz und eben auch bei den Schweizern in der Toscana. gebaut werden sie von http://www.velosolutions.ch/, zumindest kann Claudio dort genauer auskunft geben wie "es" geht.


----------



## Heiko_München (3. April 2011)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Wow, der Track sieht sehr clean aus.
> Ist zwar schwer zu beurteilen, aber ich denke die Oberfläche wurde zementiert?
> Sieht für mich aus wie feinkörniger Betonkies, der mit wenig Zement als wasserdurchlässige Magerbetonschicht aufgelegt wurde.
> Weiss von Euch jemand mehr?
> ...



Du kannst den Lehm natürlich kalken .... oder in die Oberfläche kalkhaltigen Brechsand einarbeiten....  hat Vorteile (Dauerhaftigkeit) ...aber auch Nachteile (Abschürfungen beim Sturz)...

Auch in Deutschland gibts nen paar Leute die erfolgreich Pumptracks oder Dirtlines bauen.....

Beton ist verpönt....   aber Lehm ist nicht überall zu vertretbaren P reisen zu bekommen....


----------



## bernd e (6. April 2011)

Bekommt man "normalen" Mutterboden auch so glatt das er gut rollt?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen ehemaligen Gemüsegarten neu zu gestalten 
Als Fläche habe ich ca. 6 x 15 Meter (könnte auch etwas mehr sein), wird vermutlich recht eng oder wie ist da eure Erfahrung?
Wie viele Wellen bringt man auf den kurzen Geraden unter? 
Als Form hatte ich an ein Oval gedacht oder ist eine 8 besser, wegen den Richtungswechseln?


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2011)

Hier findet du Infos zur Größe und Beispiele:

*http://www.dirtfoundation.com/datenbank.html?artikel=29*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Heiko_München (6. April 2011)

Und wenn die Jungs von dirtfoundation dann auch noch sagen würden, woher sie ihre Informationen haben - Zitierregeln - dann kommst Du ganz klar hier hin: http://www.leelikesbikes.com/ebook-welcome-to-pump-track-nation

Grundlegende Literatur und immer für Anregungen und Layouts zu haben.

Bzgl. des Mutterbodens kommt es ganz drauf an, wie "sandig" er ist. Mach ihn mal nass bzw. gut feucht und knete ihn in der Hand. Wenn Du in gut formen kannst und er dann auch in trockenem Zustand stabil bleibt, enthält Dein Boden wohl ausreichend Feinmaterial (Ton weniger, eher viel Schluff) und ist somit gut geeignet.

Humusreicher Mutterboden führt halt dazu, dass Du deinen Pumptrack von Bewuchs freihalten musst! 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (6. April 2011)

@sap

naja.....ich  hab an der vogelperspektive nichts zu bemängeln...=D


----------



## oBATMANo (7. April 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Bekommt man "normalen" Mutterboden auch so glatt das er gut rollt?
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen ehemaligen Gemüsegarten neu zu gestalten
> Als Fläche habe ich ca. 6 x 15 Meter (könnte auch etwas mehr sein), wird vermutlich recht eng oder wie ist da eure Erfahrung?
> ...



mach nen Oval und im Oval ne Acht 
Richtungswechsel sind wichtig, sonst wirds fad mit der Zeit.


----------



## Marc B (11. April 2011)

Claudio Calouri hat jetzt vor der Schule in seinem Heimatort einen Pumptrack aus Beton gebaut:

*Link zum Artikel Concrete Pumptrack Switzerland*


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2011)

Geht ab 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/26808775"]Pinkbike.com Ã¢â¬â Ultimate Pump Track Challenge presented by Rock Shox Recap on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DerJon (27. Juli 2011)

kann man so pumptracks auch mit nem freerider fahren? also so dass es spaß macht, weil sieht schon echt ziemlich geil aus, aber jetzt dafür extra n dirtbike kaufen... naja
gruß


----------



## Heiko_München (27. Juli 2011)

Klar KANN man das. Jedoch ist zu bedenken, dass ein Freerider etwas träger ist und und nicht so agil in Kurven. Zudem schluckt jeder Zentimeter Federweg die "Pump-Energie". Gabel (teilweise) blockieren und auch den Dämpfer etwas straffer einstellen, kann Abhilfe schaffen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber ganz klar nen agiles Hardtail mit Federweg von ca. 10cm vorne (Sektor U-Turn).
Aber erstmal ausprobieren und dann merkt man das scho nselbst, obs überhaupt Spaß macht!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## DerJon (27. Juli 2011)

wäre halt denk ich ne gute gelegenheit anliegerfahren richtig zu trainieren, selbst in nem park bekommt man die ja nicht in der frequenz unter die reifen
 ja druckstufen alle rein, bisschen mehr luft, dann passt das denk ich um n bisschen fahrtechnik zu verbessern


----------



## mtblukas (27. Juli 2011)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Wow, der Track sieht sehr clean aus.
> Ist zwar schwer zu beurteilen, aber ich denke die Oberfläche wurde zementiert?
> Sieht für mich aus wie feinkörniger Betonkies, der mit wenig Zement als wasserdurchlässige Magerbetonschicht aufgelegt wurde.
> Weiss von Euch jemand mehr?
> ...



Also ich war in den Pfingsferien dort und das is betoniert und dann halt angemalt. Wenn man mit der Hand drüberlangt spürt man auch die "Körner" also die Oberfläche is nicht richtig glatt.


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2012)

Wer sich mal bei einem Pumptrack-Rennen probieren will, am Samstag findet das 6Undzwanzig Pump-It Rennen in Koblenz statt!

Achja, auch eine schöne Strecke:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21720837"]SCOTT11 pumptrack session at Massa Vecchia, Massa Marittima on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Carcass (18. April 2012)

Hab mit meinen Jungs vom Radverein nen Pumptrack gebaut und es macht echt verdammt viel spaß!
Und gutes Training ist es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. April 2012)

Morgen gemeinsam Pumptracken in Koblenz:

*http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2012/04/20/6undzwanzig-kursvorschau-jump-it-contest-und-pump-it-race/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2012)




----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2012)

Morgen:


----------



## Marc B (3. Juli 2012)




----------



## Marc B (17. Juli 2012)

Hier ein mobiler Pumptrack aus Holz - könnte mal mit Schulen besuchen!


----------



## BENDERR (17. Juli 2012)

der holzpumptrack is ja mal geil 
wir haben im verein auch nen pumptrack gebaut.. macht mächtig bock!
und zudem gibts jetzt in saarbrücken auch den ersten "offiziellen" pumptrack.
http://www.pumptrack-sb.de/ wirklich hammer was die jungs da auf die beine gestellt haben. kommt auch super bei den kids an!


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2012)

Schönes Video aus der Schweiz:


----------



## Marc B (30. Oktober 2012)

Auch super wie die Kids Spaß haben auf Pumptracks:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoki666 (5. November 2012)

Wir haben in Leipzig auch nen sehr geilen Pumptrack, anfangs kam ich da noch schnell ausser Puste aber nach eingiger Zeit des trainigs wurde ich besser und kann nur jedem empfehlen, der nen Pumptrack inner nähe hat. Fahrt hin und habt Spass, besser kann man seine Radskills nich verbessern und die Ausdauer kommt von alleine weil es eine gei.. mischung aus Spass und Adrenalin ist.


----------



## Marc B (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei Pumptracks, die nicht überdacht sind, kann man sich über Minusgrade freuen  Wie Joscha Forstreuter in Berlin:


----------



## Marc B (20. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2013)

Aiko Göhler Pumptrack Action:


----------



## achimrotwild (12. Januar 2013)

Wo gibt es denn Indoor Pumptrack???

Wär doch geiles Techniktraining im Winter..........
 Wenn möglich in Deutschland (West)


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2013)

Bei Stuttgart unter ner Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## Marc B (20. März 2013)

Brian Lopes kann es einfach


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2013)




----------



## Marc B (22. April 2013)

Die Profis lieben Pumptracks


----------



## Marc B (23. April 2013)

Auch beim Sea Otter Festival wurde gut gepumpt:


----------



## Marc B (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. Mai 2013)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2013)




----------



## SofusCorn (8. Juni 2013)

im garten  (leider nicht bei mir)

[yt=How to ride pump tracks]REmlsvWKpDc&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/yt]

PS: Hm, vollbildfunktion bei youtube eingebettet klappt hier nicht.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (9. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal kennt einer nen vernünftigen Pumptrack in oder um Köln??
LG Andi


----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2013)

An den Abenteuerhallen am Outdoor-Spot soll es einen geben, hier in Bonn gibt es am neuen Dirtspot auch einen kleinen Pumptrack!


----------



## BenutzerAndi (10. Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## kleinrad (25. Juni 2013)

Der neue Pumptrack in Zürich ist der Hammer!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1407498


----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2014)

Mal eine andere Perspektive:


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2014)

Auch für Mädels sind Pumptracks ideal


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2014)

Besser als Playstation - Kids lieben Pumptracks:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2014)

Mit wenig Aufwand kann man so eine super Veranstaltung auf die Beine stellen:


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2014)

Wer seinen Pumptrack so designt, kriegt keinen Ärger mit der besseren Hälfte


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2014)

Und es sollte mehr Pumptracks auf Events geben


----------



## hulster (2. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Und es sollte mehr Pumptracks auf Events geben



Es sollte mehr Pumptracks geben. Bei uns der Region praktisch nix. (Niederrhein)


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (22. Juli 2014)

Möchte mal einen kleinen Baubericht abgeben und auch andere damit ermutigen vielleicht die Schnaufel einfach mal in die Hand zu nehmen.

Da es bei uns in der Region auch gar nix gibt und man bis zum nächsten halbwegs guten "Freeridetrail" mind. 30 Minuten mit dem Auto fahren muss, hatte ich die Idee mir ne kleine Feierabendstrecke in den Garten zu basteln. Da ich zufälligerweise den Platz zur Verfügung habe und dort auch bauen darf, habe ich das Ganze jetzt einfach mal begonnen und bin überrascht wie schnell sich das Ganze dann doch entwickelt.

Zuerst mal zur Planung. Verfügbarer Platz maximal ca. 20x15m! Habe mir einen Kurs über 3 Ecken bzw. Kurven ähnlich dieser Abbildung gedacht und das nun auch soweit umgesetzt bekommen.







Großes PLUS: Bagger stand mir zur Verfügung und das sogar gratis für bis zu 2 Tage, weil ich vorher das ganze Grundstück von wildem Gebüsch, Gras und Pferdescheisse befreit hatte! (was wirklich bisher die hässlichste Arbeit war) Ansonsten hätte das Gerät 90€/Tag gekostet + bisschen Diesel. Habe aber für die Strecke nur insgesamt 4h gebraucht, um die grobe Linie damit frei zu schaufeln (ca. 15-25cm tief)! Bei leichteren Bodenverhältnissen reichen da vielleicht auch 3-4 ambitionierte Leute mit Schaufeln um die Grasnarbe zu entfernen. Der Boden bei mir ist sehr fest, was dies mit der Hand enorm erschwert, aber dafür erhoffe ich mir nach Fertigstellung auch eine gewisse Festigkeit des Tracks.






Die ausgegrabene Erde habe ich gleich versucht so aufzuhäufen, dass ich sie für die Anlieger und Roller verwenden kann. In die Mitte (das S) soll ein kleiner Table oder Double kommen. Hierzu sind in 2 der Steilkurven noch "innere Anlieger" geplant.


















Bis hierhin ist das das Ergebnis nur eines Tages! Bisschen baggern, bisschen schaufeln, wieder bisschen baggern usw.! Leider war ich allein und meine bessere Hälfte zog es vor sich zu sonnen. Naja waren auch über 30 Grad. Aber "no dick äääh dig, no ride", wa...

Tag 2 ging dann bei knallharter Hitze weiter. Handarbeit... wieder alleine. aber soweit das Ergebnis nach ca. 8 weiteren Stunden Schaufelarbeit. 1 große, 1 innere Kurve und insgesamt schonmal 4-5 Roller und vielleicht 40% der Fahrspur grob vorgeshaped!














Leider bin ich schon wieder arbeiten und kann deshalb nicht mehr so schnell weiter machen. Bekomme aber die Tage Unterstützung und denke, dass ich das Gröbste in 3 Manntagen geschafft haben sollte. Dann muss es endlich mal regnen, damit sich alles etwas setzen kann. Danach noch 1 Tag "nach-shapen" und das sollte es gewesen sein. Kurven kommen sicher am Ende noch ein wenig hoch. Die Roller sind je 30 bis 40 cm hoch und ca. 2m lang. Table wird wohl so um die 70cm werden. Streckenlänge ist ca. 16x15x14m.

Bräuchte ein paar Tipps bzgl. möglicher Entwässerung, etc. und/oder einfach den einen oder anderen Kommentar, was man noch besser oder anders machen könnte?!  Weitere Bilder bis zur Fertigstellung würden natürlich folgen, falls Interesse besteht.

Grüße 

Btw... das Gelände fällt auf die Länge vielleicht 1 bis 1 1/2 Meter ab. Ich hoffe mal dass das dem Flow nicht zu stark entgegen wirkt. Deswegen habe ich auch im unteren, noch unbearbeiteten Teil nicht sehr tief gegraben um das Ganze etwas auszugleichen. Auf die oberste Kurve möchte ich eigentlich noch einen doppelten Holz-Rollin bauen um in beide Richtungen mit Speed zu starten. Oder hättet ihr da eine andere Idee?


----------



## draussen (23. Juli 2014)

Interesse besteht immer, nur her damit.

Zwecks Entwässerung wirst du halt früher oder später Probleme bekommen, da große Teile deines Pumptracks unter Bodenniveau liegen. Wo soll das Wasser denn hin, wenn nicht da? Bei meinem Pumptrack hatte ich das so gelöst, dass ich unter Streckenniveau Gruben ausgehoben habe, in die sich der Pumptrack entwässert hat. Den Aushub kann man auf einem Pumptrack immer gut gebrauchen um z.B. Anlieger zu erhöhen, oder die Strecke zu verbreitern. Die Grubenwände waren dann als Anlieger und/oder Roller in die Strecke integriert. 
Früher oder später wirst du bei deinem Pumptrack schon merken, wo du besser nochmal nacharbeitest. So ein Pumptrack wird ja mit der Zeit und zunehmender Fahrpraxis verfeinert. Mal passt ein Anlieger nicht und mal sind die Roller dann doch zu nah beieinander, wenn er erstmal eingefahren ist. Usw...

Eine Strecke mit Gefälle fährt sich nicht unbedingt schlechter, da man ja für das Hoch auch mit einem Runter belohnt wird. Das würde ich als nicht weiter tragisch einschätzen. Roll in ist imho Overkill, kann man aber machen.

Zum Thema Innenkurve würde ich dir raten, dass noch einmal zu überdenken. Im Anlieger hast du dann wechselnde Kurvenradien, die lassen sich nicht sauber fahren, oder bauen. Zwei Anlieger nebeneinander brauchen mehr Platz als du denkst. Ich würde den Abzweig für den inneren Streckenteil an das Ende des Anliegers verlegen und den Eingang/Kurvenausgang mit einem Roller versehen. Dann hast du einen sauberen Übergang und kannst den Anlieger ohne Problem so fahren, dass du am Ausgang entweder die Innenlinie oder die Außenlinie anpeilst.

Bilder von meinem hab ich auch noch, aber inzwischen ist der wohl ganz schön verlottert und eher nicht mehr fahrbar. 

Beginn war Frühjahr 2011

Juni 2011





Juli 2011





Oktober 2011





Andere Blickrichtung 





März 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (24. Juli 2014)

Merci!  Wirklich vielen Dank für die Tipps... hatte bisher nur Erfahrungen was das Bauen im Wald angeht... bei ordentlich Gefälle und der Auslegung auf entsprechend Federweg erübrigen sich doch so einige Dinge. 

Hatte zuerst die Idee mit Drainagerohren zu arbeiten, aber so werde ich wohl einfach 2-3 "Abflüsse" und eine größere Grube graben. Habe die letzten Tage nicht mehr als einen Kuveneingang geschafft, aber nun regnet es endlich mal und das auch noch schön über den Tag verteilt und nicht allzu viel mit einmal. Am WE kann es also kräftig weitergehen. 

Es wird wohl nur einen wirklichen inneren Anlieger geben, geht einfach an der Stelle nicht anders. Auf der anderen Seite wird das, wie du schon sagst, über einen Roller gelöst. Ich werde sehen, wie sich das "S" in der Mitte fahren oder überhaupt springen lässt. Leider ist bei mir nicht annähernd so viel Platz wie bei dir vorhanden. In diesen Dimensionen, gerade was Spurbreite und Rollerabstand betrifft, kann ich einfach nicht bauen. Dementsprechend wird es auch ein bisschen langsamer zugehen. 

Mal sehen, wie's klappt... Eventuell muss dann eben doch nochmal erweitert bzw. umgebaut werden. Könnte u.U. die Streckengröße im darüberliegenden Bereich nochmal verdoppeln. Sind alles zurückgebaute Pferdekoppeln, die auf lange Sicht keinerlei Verwendung mehr finden.

Probier's also erstmal im "kleinen", quasi als Pilotprojekt. Weitere Bilder dann nach dem Wochenende! 

Btw... Befindet sich der Track zufällig auch in DD?


----------



## draussen (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, der ist in Dresden, kommst du etwa auch aus der Ecke? 

So viel Platz habe ich gar nicht genutzt, der dürfte auch nur etwa 20m x 15m groß sein, ich habe halt irgendwann die Innenfläche mitgenutzt, damit mir nicht langweilig wird. Die breite Fahrspur ist nicht ohne Grund so breit, Weil ich soviel Anlieger habe musste ich in der Breite mehr Platz für die Anfahrt oder Ausfahrt lassen. Je nach Geschwindigkeit und gefahrenem Kurvenradius spuckt es dich ja oft woanders aus und dort musst du dann schon wieder für den nächsten Anlieger ausholen... 
Der Boden bei mir war allerdings mehr als bescheiden, zum Großteil Schutt und Sand, den Aushub habe ich dann als Unterbau benutzt, der hat sich aber inzwischen rausgefahren, bzw. ist die Deckschicht weg. Die hat es im Laufe der Zeit abgeregnet und abgefahren und um den wieder herzurichten fehlt mir gerade die Lust. 
Zwei Anlieger kann man natürlich machen, das hatte ich auch mal probiert und irgendwann wieder verworfen. Wie gesagt, ein gepflegter Pumptrack ist zu Beginn ständig im Wandel begriffen. 
Man lernt mit der Zeit auch was geht und was nicht, die Form und der Abstand der Roller ist letztlich wirklich wichtig. Jedes Bauwerk wirkt sich auf den Flow und die Endgeschwindigkeit aus, da muss man dann ab und an abwägen und Sachen wieder verwerfen. Das mündet zum Teil in einen ganz interessanten Zielkonflikt und man lernt eine Menge, was das Trailbauen betrifft. Ich hatte halt Glück, dass mein Grundlayout halbwegs passend war. Als dass erstmal stand musste ich nicht mehr soviel dran feilen. Allerdings habe ich auch ohne Plan angefangen und den zusammengestückelt. 
Bauen², fahren², bauen², fahren²...
Weil der frei zugänglich ist und sich in der Nähe ein Kindergarten befindet, konnte ich keine wilden Sachen einbauen, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich mehr auf Endgeschwindigkeit und Flow konzentriert habe. Was mir fehlt und das merke ich auch immer wieder bei anderen Pumptracks, ist eine lange Gerade um Roller zu doublen und schnell zu fahren. Bei mir gab es eigentlich nur drei oder vier Möglichkeiten zum springen und keine durchgehende Gerade, das was ich dafür zu bieten hatte war ein schnelles links/rechts durch Anlieger räubern.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (24. Juli 2014)

Jo, ca. 60km weiter östlich  Komme aber ursprünglich aus dem wunderschönen Weinböhla mit Waldnähe zum Spitzgrund! ^^

Japp, die Innenfläche des Tracks kann ich im Nachhinein noch einbeziehen. Ist aber für den Anfang erstmal nicht geplant... Werde ich ja sehen, wie oft es mich raushaut oder ob ich noch dann weiter ausholen will. Die Erde ist bei mir schon richtig gut... aber was die dort vor Jahren mit eingegraben haben ist echt der Wahnsinn... Steine, große Kiesel, Shutt, usw. Beim Baggern hab ich auf einmal eine ca. 4m² Betonplatte angehoben und siehe da... der Track ist sogar unterkellert!


----------



## rockhead (27. Juli 2014)

Gestern an einem Tag mit zwei Mann + Radlader. Sind mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, obwohl noch einiges geändert werden muss. Einige Roller passen noch nicht wirklich, ein bis zwei fehlen noch und die Kurven sind auch noch nicht perfekt. Aber das gibt sich sicher mit der Zeit.





















Tipps und Anregungen werden gerne engegengenommen . 

LG
Philipp


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (28. Juli 2014)

Heftige Dimesionen! Sieht aber schon sehr gut aus! Privatgrundstück? Wo kommt die Erde her? Ist ja eindeutig aufgeschüttet.

Binn nach ca. 35 Arbeitsstunden nun mit der 2ten Kurve und dem Table in der Mitte fertig...
Noch ein Tag für die letzte Kurve, dann noch 1 Tag für Nacharbeiten und ich bin erstmal durch!
Mal schauen wie sich's dann fahren lässt... Meine Roller sind glaube viel zu kurz geraten! :/


----------



## rockhead (28. Juli 2014)

Genau, ist Privatgrundstück. Auf Bild 3 und 4 sieht man wo die Erde herkommt. Dahinter ist direkt ein Feld, welches nicht mehr bewirtschaftet wird und auch uns gehört, da haben wir Erde abgetragen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Track den ersten Regen verkraftet. 

Noch eine andere Frage. Da es sich um ein Privatgrundstück handelt und es sicher nicht lange dauern wird bis die ersten Kiddis da auftauchen, wie können wir uns vor jeglicher Haftung schützen falls dort was passiert? Reicht ein Schild mit "Privatgrundstück - betreten vorboten!"?

LG
Philipp


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde das Gelände einzäunen und auf jeden Fall ein Schild hinstellen auf den Das betreten und befahren verboten wird. Sowie ein Hinweis das die Strecke nicht zur Benutzung mit Fahrrädern, Skateboard ect. geeignet ist (ich weiß sie ist es trotzdem dafür gedacht) in wie fern das dann Juristisch Wasserfest ist kann ich aber nicht für Garantieren.


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2014)

Einer der besten Pumptracker (mehrere Siege) - trainiert auf dem MTB und dem BMX:


----------



## Marc B (7. August 2014)

Meister Lee McCormack im Flow:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. August 2014)

Sieht so einfach aus....  Wie "pumpt" man da richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. August 2014)

How To Pump


----------



## duc-748S (18. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> How To Pump



Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal ein paar Videos dazu angesehen und das ist mMn wirklich das beste.

Aber noch was aus eigenem Interesse:
Drückt ihr mit den Armen u d Beinen wirklich so nacheinander oder doch mehr gleichzeitig?
Ich versuche das schon so zu machen wie im Video erklärt, aber manchmal passiert es auch, dass ich einfach gleichzeitig drücke und somit mit den Beinen halt schon während das Hinterrad noch auf dem Roller ist.
Ist das nun überhaupt falsch oder gibt es einfach "verschiedene Stile", wäre also gar nicht so schlimm?


----------



## draussen (18. August 2014)

Wie jetzt?
Beim Anfahren des Rollers, oder beim Runterfahren? Im Grunde machst du dich halt auf der Rückseite des Rollers schwer, sprich du drückst das Rad nach unten, um auf der Schräge Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen und auf der Vorderseite machst du dich leicht. Letztlich macht man das in Abhängigkeit von der Geschwindigkeit und Form der Roller nacheinander, oder gefühlt fast gleichzeitig, wenn man eher flott unterwegs ist.


----------



## duc-748S (18. August 2014)

draussen schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Beim Anfahren des Rollers, oder beim Runterfahren? Im Grunde machst du dich halt auf der Rückseite des Rollers schwer, sprich du drückst das Rad nach unten, um auf der Schräge Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen und auf der Vorderseite machst du dich leicht. Letztlich macht man das in Abhängigkeit von der Geschwindigkeit und Form der Roller nacheinander, oder gefühlt fast gleichzeitig, wenn man eher flott unterwegs ist.



Beim runterfahren.
Im obigen Video wird ja erklärt, dass man zuerst mit Armen drückt und erst wenn das Hinterrad am Ende des Rollers ist mit den Beinen drückt oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Wobei das vielleicht ja wirklich nir in der Theorie so ist und in der Praxis das dann schon gleichzeitig gemacht wird?
Ich bin mir da eben nicht sicher ...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## draussen (18. August 2014)

Nuja, sobald das Vorderrad drüber ist runter damit, beim Hinterrad ebenso.


----------



## Marc B (30. August 2014)

Den gleichen Pumptrack per Bike und auf Rollerblades rocken? Geht


----------



## Marc B (10. September 2014)

Neko Mulally trainiert wahrscheinlich häufig chainless auf Pumptracks


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2014)

Pimp my Kinderspielplatz


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

Mit Bauprozess:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. März 2015)

Krasses Pump & Jump Mekka ohn Wetter-Probleme:


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2022)

Tipps vom Weltmeister zum Abziehen und Absurfen von Pumptrack-Wellen:






Im zweiten Teil des Videos stelle ich typische Pumptrack-Dirtbikes vor!


----------



## ron101 (4. Februar 2022)

Lustiger Pumptrack ohne Kurven ;-)


----------

